# Apple releases iMovie HD 06 for download



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple - Support - Downloads - iMovie HD 6



> About iMovie HD 6
> iMovie HD 6, previously distributed with iLife ’06, is available for download for those who have purchased and installed iLife ’08.
> 
> System Requirements
> ...


http://download.info.apple.com/Mac_OS_X/061-3532.20070807.nq3ER/iMovieHD6.dmg

A nice gesture for those unhappy with iLife 08's iMovie and its apparently decreased feature set.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

As an additional FYI, for those who already have iLife '06 installed, the iLife '08 installation will preserve iMovie HD '06, including all of your preference settings and projects, so there's no need to download the one from above and reinstall it unless you didn't already have iLife '06 installed.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I hope that they continue iMovie 06 compatibility from Leopard onwards. I just put iMovie through some flaming hoops at the Sherway store and I'm unimpressed!

NO timeline editing anymore.

DUMMIED-DOWN audio editing -- NO overlapping of files, NO audio level editing, and uncooperative audio region editing.

NO MORE ANIMATED THEMES! WTH??! They were a major differentiator compared to other consumer editing suites, and carried a consistency through to iDVD's themes. If anything, I was hoping that the animated themes would have been blessed with greater flexibility in iMovie 08, such as user definable length, number of drop zones and more flexible titling. Instead, they're KILLED OFF! 

Some of the pros with iMovie 08 are (as I see them):

Once you get used to its UI, selecting sections within a bulk clip (deleting undesired portions around a certain range of footage) is easier.

Ken Burns is easier to manage (not that it was bad in the first place, however)

All in all, I'll stick with iMovie 06 as long as I can -- and you can bet that any 3rd party plug-ins you purchased for iMovie will be severely BROKEN


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Update: you also cannot put in iDVD chapters at precise points via iMovie any more! You have to put them in via iDVD itself, and those are only placeable using a default time interval.

Unacceptable! You can voice your complaint with Apple if you like.


----------

